# Neues EU-Gesetz: IuK-Kriminalität (im engeren Sinne) soll als Terrorismus eingestuft werden.



## DKK007 (18. Februar 2017)

*Neues EU-Gesetz: IuK-Kriminalität (im engeren Sinne) soll als Terrorismus eingestuft werden.*

Die EU hat ein neues "Anti-Terror-Gesetz" erstellt. 

Darin werden u.a. die Möglichkeit von Websperren terroristischer Propaganda ohne richterlichen Beschluss geschaffen, sie von Providern auch freiwillig eingesetzt werden dürfen. 

Außerdem werden Gesetze zur IuK-Kriminalität (im engeren Sinne), allgemein als "Computer/Internet-Kriminalität" bekannt (siehe: Computerkriminalitat – Wikipedia ) deutlich verschärft werden. 


			
				heise.de schrieb:
			
		

> Wer rechtswidrig in IT-Systeme eingreift oder illegal Daten abfängt, muss künftig damit rechnen, als Terrorist schwer bestraft zu werden. Auch Nutzer, die ein Handbuch zum Bombenbau herunterladen, um einen Terrorakt auszuführen, könnten im Sinne der Richtlinie verurteilt werden. Gegen Verdächtige sollen die Sicherheitsbehörden gemäß den Erläuterungen neben kleinen und großen Lauschangriffen auch Staatstrojaner einsetzen dürfen, um eine geheime "elektronische Überwachung" von Gefährdern durchführen zu können.



Quelle: heise.de EU-Parlament beschliesst Anti-Terror-Richtlinie mit Websperren | heise online

Es darf jetzt quasi vom Staat Technik eingesetzt werden, für die der normale Bürger extrem hart bestraft wird. #Staatstrojaner vs. #"Abfangen von Daten"


----------



## yingtao (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neues EU-Gesetz: IuK-Kriminalität (im engeren Sinne) soll als Terrorismus eingestuft werden.*

Habe den Entwurf jetzt mal gelesen und ganz so schlimm ließt der sich eigentlich nicht. Mit Internet-Service Anbieter sind nicht nur Provider sondern auch Social Networks wie Google, Youtube, Facebook usw. gemeint sowie Filehoster. Im Endeffekt wird Terrorismus mit organisierter Kriminalität gleichgesetzt was es ermöglicht andere Mittel einzusetzen als bisher. Der Staat darf schon länger Personen elektronisch überwachen nur darf dies nun auch geschehen wenn jemand unter terrorverdacht steht und wie bisher ist dafür ein richterlicher Beschluss notwendig.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neues EU-Gesetz: IuK-Kriminalität (im engeren Sinne) soll als Terrorismus eingestuft werden.*



yingtao schrieb:


> Der Staat darf schon länger Personen elektronisch überwachen nur darf dies nun auch geschehen wenn jemand unter terrorverdacht steht und wie bisher ist dafür ein richterlicher Beschluss notwendig.



Seit wann halten sich denn Geheimdienste an einen richterlichen Beschluss? 

Bevor unsere Bürokraten überhaupt erst mal in die Gänge kommen,

hat sich der Verbrecher doch schon längst vom Acker gemacht


----------



## IluBabe (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neues EU-Gesetz: IuK-Kriminalität (im engeren Sinne) soll als Terrorismus eingestuft werden.*



yingtao schrieb:


> ... Der Staat darf schon länger Personen elektronisch überwachen nur darf dies nun auch geschehen wenn jemand unter terrorverdacht steht und wie bisher ist dafür ein richterlicher Beschluss notwendig.


Du bist Terrorist - YouTube
Old but gold.

Es geht weder um Inetkriminalität noch Terrorismus. Die EU läuft auf und ist verzweifelt nicht die Meinungshoheit zu verlieren. Genau deswegen braucht es Wege um in die Internetkommunikation einzugreifen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neues EU-Gesetz: IuK-Kriminalität (im engeren Sinne) soll als Terrorismus eingestuft werden.*

Aha wird mal wieder der Terrorismus für den Überwachungswahn eingespannt.  Warum so umständlich, ein Blockwart / Abschnittsbevollmächtigter muss bei sämtlicher Art der Kommunikation anwesend sein


----------



## rabe08 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neues EU-Gesetz: IuK-Kriminalität (im engeren Sinne) soll als Terrorismus eingestuft werden.*

Tja, und wenn man sich überlegt, dass Chelsea Manning wegen mißbräuchlicher Verwendung von wget verurteilt wurde... Immerhin kann sich jetzt jeder sicher sein: DU BIST TERRORIST!


----------



## Flexsist (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neues EU-Gesetz: IuK-Kriminalität (im engeren Sinne) soll als Terrorismus eingestuft werden.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es darf jetzt quasi vom Staat Technik eingesetzt werden, für die der normale Bürger extrem hart bestraft wird. #Staatstrojaner vs. #"Abfangen von Daten"



Irgendwie muss es ja mal vorran gehen. Feuer mit Feuer bekämpfen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neues EU-Gesetz: IuK-Kriminalität (im engeren Sinne) soll als Terrorismus eingestuft werden.*

Einfach nur noch wow. Mehr sage ich dazu einfach nicht mehr, sobald die EU aufläuft ist es mit der ach so hoch gehaltenen Wertegemeinschaft und Demokratie aus. 
Man gibt sich ja nicht einmal mehr die Mühe den Schein zu wahren


----------



## DKK007 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neues EU-Gesetz: IuK-Kriminalität (im engeren Sinne) soll als Terrorismus eingestuft werden.*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Einfach nur noch wow. Mehr sage ich dazu einfach nicht mehr, sobald die EU aufläuft ist es mit der ach so hoch gehaltenen Wertegemeinschaft und Demokratie aus.
> Man gibt sich ja nicht einmal mehr die Mühe den Schein zu wahren



Wobei unsere gleich nachlegen: De Maiziere halt Losung "Meine Daten gehoren mir" fur falsch | heise online

Vielleicht sollte man das auch den Leuten bei Hollywood erzählen, wenn man den nächste Kinofilm runterlädt. Filme sind Allgemeingut und sollten allen gehören.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neues EU-Gesetz: IuK-Kriminalität (im engeren Sinne) soll als Terrorismus eingestuft werden.*

de Maizière komm mal bei mir vorbei, ich finde schon ein Mittel um die Kodderschnauze auszuwischen. Wasser predigen aber selber Wein saufen das ist an Scheinheiligkeit kaum noch zu überbieten


----------



## JanJake (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neues EU-Gesetz: IuK-Kriminalität (im engeren Sinne) soll als Terrorismus eingestuft werden.*

Jeder ist damit ein Terrorist! 

Finde ich gut! 

NICHT!

Anleitung zum Bomben bauen findet man im Netz (US Seiten) oder in der Schule... wer in der 8. Klasse Physik aufgepasst hat weiß auch wie man es macht! Dazu brauch ich keine Anleitung! 

Es wird immer absurder in der Politik jeden überwachen zu wollen! 

Willkommen in China 2! Oder noch besser, Türkei 2... wo jeder, der eine andere Meinung hat verfolgt wird! 

Demokratisch ist so etwas nicht und mit Demokratie hat es hier auch gar nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Adi1 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neues EU-Gesetz: IuK-Kriminalität (im engeren Sinne) soll als Terrorismus eingestuft werden.*



JanJake schrieb:


> Jeder ist damit ein Terrorist!
> 
> Anleitung zum Bomben bauen findet man im Netz (US Seiten) oder in der Schule... wer in der 8. Klasse Physik aufgepasst hat weiß auch wie man es macht! Dazu brauch ich keine Anleitung!



Nö, in Chemie muss man aufgepasst haben


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neues EU-Gesetz: IuK-Kriminalität (im engeren Sinne) soll als Terrorismus eingestuft werden.*



> Willkommen in China 2! Oder noch besser, Türkei 2... wo jeder, der eine andere Meinung hat verfolgt wird!


Dafür ist hier die Chance höher trotzdem das Rentenalter zu erreichen


----------



## Adi1 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neues EU-Gesetz: IuK-Kriminalität (im engeren Sinne) soll als Terrorismus eingestuft werden.*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dafür ist hier die Chance höher trotzdem das Rentenalter zu erreichen



Vorausgesetzt, man lebt hier gesünder


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neues EU-Gesetz: IuK-Kriminalität (im engeren Sinne) soll als Terrorismus eingestuft werden.*

Der Knacki bekommt doch Knackibrot ääh Knäckebrot und feinsten Gänsewein, wenn mal keinen schlanken Schuh macht.
Wäre für die Politik auch mal angebracht um den Kopf zu reinigen damit man den Blick für das wesentliche nicht verliert, nennt sich glaube ich Heilfasten.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neues EU-Gesetz: IuK-Kriminalität (im engeren Sinne) soll als Terrorismus eingestuft werden.*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wäre für die Politik auch mal angebracht um den Kopf zu reinigen damit man den Blick für das wesentliche nicht verliert, nennt sich glaube ich Heilfasten.



Das bringt aber nix, wenn Du einmal einen Topp-Posten in der Politik hattest,

lebst Du dann in anderen Sphären


----------



## juliagott (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neues EU-Gesetz: IuK-Kriminalität (im engeren Sinne) soll als Terrorismus eingestuft werden.*

Bin nicht sicher, dass das Gesetz hilft, den Terrorismus zu bekämpfen.... 

Man muss eeeeee würde ich sagen Politikvektor wächseln, z.B. Migrationspolitik, Steuerpolitik usw. Diejenigen, die in einem fremden Land leben, sollen sich gemäß diesen Regeln benehmen.... Ist aber nur meine Meinung


----------



## Redbull0329 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neues EU-Gesetz: IuK-Kriminalität (im engeren Sinne) soll als Terrorismus eingestuft werden.*

Also nochmal schnell das Anarchist Cookbook runter laden. Ein drittel Heizöl, zwei Drittel Benzin...


----------



## Manuelaweiss (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neues EU-Gesetz: IuK-Kriminalität (im engeren Sinne) soll als Terrorismus eingestuft werden.*

Es ist ein schwieriger Draht zwischen Nutzerausspähen und das Volk vor Terrorverdächtigen schützen. Ich finde, dass man nicht alles was getan wird direkt schlecht reden sollte, immerhin ist in Deutschland bis jetzt "nur" eine schlimme Sache geschehehen. Kontroverses Thema mit vielen Aspekten, die man berücksichtigen muss.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neues EU-Gesetz: IuK-Kriminalität (im engeren Sinne) soll als Terrorismus eingestuft werden.*

Wobei die Behörden doch bei dem Typen in Berlin mindestens aktiv weggesehen haben. Wenn nicht gar über V-Männer Unterstützung gegeben haben um hinterher ihre Gesetze durchgewunken zu bekommen.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neues EU-Gesetz: IuK-Kriminalität (im engeren Sinne) soll als Terrorismus eingestuft werden.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei die Behörden doch bei dem Typen in Berlin mindestens aktiv weggesehen haben.



Die haben nicht aktiv weggesehen, sondern aktiv versagt

Bei dem Kompetenzgerangel ist es auch kein Wunder,

dass mal so ein "Gefährder" sorglos mehrere Jahre hier verweilen kann


----------



## DKK007 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neues EU-Gesetz: IuK-Kriminalität (im engeren Sinne) soll als Terrorismus eingestuft werden.*

Wenn man gewollt hätte, hätte man ihn aber auch einfach wegen Urkundenfälschung festnehmen und verurteilen können.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neues EU-Gesetz: IuK-Kriminalität (im engeren Sinne) soll als Terrorismus eingestuft werden.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn man gewollt hätte, hätte man ihn aber auch einfach wegen Urkundenfälschung festnehmen und verurteilen können.



Aber nicht in Deutschland


----------



## Teutonnen (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neues EU-Gesetz: IuK-Kriminalität (im engeren Sinne) soll als Terrorismus eingestuft werden.*



JanJake schrieb:


> Anleitung zum Bomben bauen findet man im Netz (US Seiten) oder in der Schule... wer in der 8. Klasse Physik aufgepasst hat weiß auch wie man es macht! Dazu brauch ich keine Anleitung!



Brauchst du noch nicht einmal, Schwarzpulver kann man auch so problemlos kaufen, z.B. als Bestandteil von Silvesterböllern. Alles Weitere bekommt man im Bauhaus für ein paar Groschen. Mit etwas Hintergrundwissen in Chemie geht das Ganze natürlich einfacher und effizienter, aber selbst der dümmste Vollpfosten kann heutzutage via Amazon, Lidl und Obi eine Bombe bauen und was die Verfügbarkeit angeht... Mit einem durchschnittlichen Monatseinkommen kommt man, wie man z.B. bei Anders Breivik gesehen hat, ziemlich weit.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neues EU-Gesetz: IuK-Kriminalität (im engeren Sinne) soll als Terrorismus eingestuft werden.*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Brauchst du noch nicht einmal, Schwarzpulver kann man auch so problemlos kaufen, z.B. als Bestandteil von Silvesterböllern.



Was willst Du denn mit Schwarzpulver anfangen? 

Jeder "professioneller Terrorist" verwendet da ganz andere Sachen


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neues EU-Gesetz: IuK-Kriminalität (im engeren Sinne) soll als Terrorismus eingestuft werden.*

Schwarzpulver reicht um einige Leute zu zerfetzen.

Aber das ist alles wieder Hypokritisch. Mein Gott, wie viel kg Schwarzpulver sind im Umlauf und aus wie viel werden Bomben gebaut? 0.0001%?


----------



## Teutonnen (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neues EU-Gesetz: IuK-Kriminalität (im engeren Sinne) soll als Terrorismus eingestuft werden.*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Was willst Du denn mit Schwarzpulver anfangen?
> 
> Jeder "professioneller Terrorist" verwendet da ganz andere Sachen



Für ne Rohrbombe mit Schrapnellen reicht es und Schwarzpulver deshalb, weil das eben einfach und fixfertig erhältlich ist und jeder Depp auch komplett ohne Chemiewissen rankommt. Natürlich gibt es weit effektivere Sprengstoffe, ist mir auch bewusst. Wenn man's wirklich wissen will, kann man sich auch aus Campingkochern was mischen (_hust_ wie genau darf man hier beschreiben?).


----------

